# Animal Crossing: New Leaf Museum Checklist



## AlexanderPie (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm making a checklist for the Museum. Feel free to copy and use!
**Currently only the fossils list is complete and operational!**
http://bit.ly/161JiqN


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 30, 2015)

I would also recommend using the ACNL app. I have it on my iPhone and it keeps track of all bugs/fish/fossils/art/furniture/clothing, etc. It's pretty handy!


----------

